#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  I just applied for my child's first UK passport

## Neep

I recently applied for my child's first UK passport. It wasn't a difficult process but it does mean a bit of document gathering, photocopying and a trip to the Trendy Condo Building in Bangkok. 
You don't actually need to be there in person but if you are in Thailand its probably easier to go yourself unless you are paying someone. Your wife and child don't need to attend. 

Using an agent could cost you 10,000 THB which isn't a massive amount, but its not worth paying for if you can just as easily do it yourself. 
For that price you will receive guidance, get any translations and copying that need done and you won't need to visit VFS in person. It may be worth paying if you live miles away but wasn't for me. 

The first thing to do is have a read online about what you will need. I'd suggest gathering everything before you make an appointment because if you are unable to locate a document and cannot attend the appointment you will not be allocated another for 8 weeks. 

Check out the UK Government website for all that you will need. 

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passport...united-kingdom

Download the application form, the payment form and guidelines: 

Application Form:

https://www.gov.uk/government/public...plication-form

Payment Form:

https://www.gov.uk/government/public...-authorisation

Guidance Notes:

https://www.gov.uk/government/public...ports-guidance

Supporting Documents Notes:

https://www.gov.uk/government/public...uments-group-2

Photos 

Get some passport photographs done. The guidelines are in the link below, but they need to be the correct size; 35mm by 45mm, white background, no one else in the picture and no dummys/pacifiers obscuring their face etc. 

https://www.gov.uk/photos-for-passports

The photo will need to be countersigned, as will the application form. 

https://www.gov.uk/countersigning-passport-applications

You will then need to gather just about every legal document you own between you and your wife and child, according to the list on the UK Gov website. 
All documents will either need to be in english or translated to english. You will be asked to bring the original document for them to look at (they didn't bother with mine) plus a copy for them to include in the application. 

You may have most of, if not all of your documents already in english. If you need translations there are places in Trendy building. Translation cost me 300 baht per page.
The copies all need to be in colour. The first place I went to charged 25 baht per sheet, (first place on the left as you enter main door, has Korean writing on door) whereas another I used cost 10 baht a sheet (TSL to the rear of the building next to lift you take to VFS on 28th floor). Both within Trendy. 
Alternatively if you are organised you can do it cheaper locally or if have the equipment you can do it yourself. 

This is a list of document that I needed:

* Application form, filled out and countersigned. Be sure to use black ink and stay within the boxes. 

* Payment form  Fee was £76.01 which includes courier from Thailand to UK and back 

* Two photographs of my son, one countersigned on the back.

* Colour copies of every page in my UK passport.

* Colour copies of every page in my son's Thai passport.

* Colour copy of ID page of Wife's Thai passport.

* Colour copy of Wife's Thai ID card  translated  this is not asked for anywhere but was included as a precaution because her parents can't find her birth certificate.

* My son's birth certificate, translated.

* Marriage certificate, translated.

* Wife's Name change document , translated  if your wife has taken your name on marriage. 

* My original UK birth certificate, long version.

* Tabien baan (House Registration Book) only the page with my son's name, translated.

Other things you may need are copies of your divorce certificate or Deed Poll document if applicable. 
If both you AND your partner were born after 31st December 1982, you need to supply both your mother and fathers birth certificates. Not applicable to us so no worries. 

If you have all of those things to hand you are doing well and can go ahead with making an appointment. Get yourself a few document wallets/folders because with the copying you will be carrying a lot of paperwork and will want to keep it separate and organised. 

There are quite a lot of threads on the net about this subject but a lot of them still refer to going to the British embassy. As you may know this is no longer where you make applications for a UK passport. You must apply through the VFS service located in the Trendy Condo Building.  

Email them to make an appointment. Email: BangkokHMPO@vfshelpline.com

Tell them you want to apply for your child's first UK passport and then they will get back to you asking you to suggest three times/dates when you can attend. You could skip this first email and just give them the times and dates you can make it. 

Once you have done that they should get back to you pretty quickly and let you know which of the three times/dates fits in with their schedule. The person answering seemed to have a good level of english and it was all very polite.  
This is the website, and physical address:

UK Visa Information - Thailand - Home Page 

The Trendy Office Building, No.10/200,
28th Floor, Sukhumvit Soi 13, Klongtoey-Nua,
Wattana, Bangkok 10110, Thailand

The nearest BTS station is Nana for those in Bangkok. Otherwise its by car. There is parking. 

They will email back with an appointment letter which they ask you to print out to show to the receptionist on arrival. 
I didn't bother. I just showed the girl the email on my phone and she confirmed it on the list of appointments. No issue.

On arrival at Trendy if coming in the main door from Soi 13 direction, you will see two reception desks, with a coffee shop behind. 
If you have all of your translations/copies head to the desk on the left and let them know you are there. 
They will give you a numbered ticket and send you upstairs to the 28th floor via the lift to the rear of the coffee shop. You arent supposed to go up until 5 minutes before your time. 

If you are early or have time to kill while/after getting translations and copies done you can relax at the coffee shop, Tom and Tom I think its called. 
Coffee was acceptable and they have basic snacks like toasties and the like. I had a cheese and ham toastie, perrier and a coffee, which cost 290 THB to give you an idea of the prices. You get free WIFI for 180 minutes, with the code on the receipt.  

When the time comes you will have to pass through VFS security, with a cursory bag check and weapons check. You will need to switch off your phone. 
Take a seat or go with the guard as directed. You will be led to a secure office with cubicles numbered 1 to 5. 
There are TV screens showing your number and which cubicle you should go to. 

Hand over everything and they will go through it all. If like me you didn't know that you needed to give them a copy of every page in your child's Thai passport you will be asked to go and get it copied. 

There are copiers within the office just outside. No idea of prices for them as they were busy so I went downstairs to TSL. 
This was an oversight on my part and ended up making the whole process take two three times as long as it should have. Once I got the copies I had to go back and wait until the guy was free again. All in all it took about an hour from entering VFS, but that was my mistake. 

If you have everything together it will be a quick process, but even if you don't it wont be the end of the world as you can go and get copies of anything you forget or didn't know you needed. 
It really was surprisingly efficient and all very polite. My only complaint was the guy that handled my application was a very quiet speaker and the applicant next to me certainly was not. I had to put my ear to the gap in the glass to hear what was being said. 

Once that was done I then left after getting the parking receipt stamped by security at the desk to the left of the exit to validate an hours free parking. The parking wasn't expensive anyway. 

According to the website it will take 6 to 9 weeks to get the passport. It will be couriered back to the VFS office for collection. They won't post it out to you. They will email and or phone using the details provided when the passport is ready for collection.

You can send someone to pick it up if you like but will need to give them the letter the assistant gave you as well as a copy of your passport and an authorising letter. 
Im currently waiting for the shout to go and get it. I notice that the IPS has taken the £76.01 out of my account. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly. 

Quite a lot to read through there but not too daunting a prospect when you know what is required. Read up on it and don't bother paying an agent unless you really have to. 
You could leave all the copying and most of the translations to the day of the appointment like I did and still manage to get it done. Just give yourself enough time and you'll be alright. 
Hope this gives some clarity and saves you some time and money. 

Good luck.

----------


## rickschoppers

My son has had his US passport for over a year now. Very easy process and it was obtained at the US consulate in Chiang Mai. Also recieved his Social Security card which was a short, one page application. He is now a US citizen and receives 50% of my Social Security max benefit every month. A nice bump in annual income.

Just follow the instuctions on the US Consulate website and you should be fine. If you are a citizen from another country follow your Consulate's site instructions. Very strait forward.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Very strait forward.


Thats not strait forward 

Thats straight forward   :Smile:  :St George:

----------


## rickschoppers

Same as aclimatised and aclimatized or aluminium and aluminum or catalogue and catalog Nige. 

Same same, but different.  :UK:

----------


## armstrong

> According to the website it will take 6 to 9 weeks to get the passport. It will be couriered back to the VFS office for collection. They won't post it out to you. They will email and or phone using the details provided when the passport is ready for collection.


I have done everything they asked but the Overseas Passport Team contacted my counter-signatory needing more documents 2 weeks before I expected them to issue the passport.   Still waiting to hear back what exactly thy need...

----------


## Neep

> Originally Posted by Neep
> 
> According to the website it will take 6 to 9 weeks to get the passport. It will be couriered back to the VFS office for collection. They won't post it out to you. They will email and or phone using the details provided when the passport is ready for collection.
> 
> 
> I have done everything they asked but the Overseas Passport Team contacted my counter-signatory needing more documents 2 weeks before I expected them to issue the passport.   Still waiting to hear back what exactly thy need...


That's interesting. I have never heard of them chasing up the CS before. I suppose they must do a certain amount per total of applications. 
Hope all goes well.

----------


## slimboyfat

Seems like a lot of effort compared to getting a UK passport for my Singaporean born daughter - which was just a case of filling in the forms and sending them and original supporting documents to the UK passport office - then a few weeks later the passport arrives back by courier...

----------


## Neep

> Seems like a lot of effort compared to getting a UK passport for my Singaporean born daughter - which was just a case of filling in the forms and sending them and original supporting documents to the UK passport office - then a few weeks later the passport arrives back by courier...


Would be a much simpler process if we were based in the UK. Could even go and get his passport issued within a few hours if i used the premium service.

----------


## jamescollister

> Seems like a lot of effort compared to getting a UK passport for my Singaporean born daughter - which was just a case of filling in the forms and sending them and original supporting documents to the UK passport office - then a few weeks later the passport arrives back by courier...


This came up on another thread, commonwealth countries have different rules. My kids, born in Australia, hold Thai passports, are British by descent.
That's it, but if born in Thailand, they can get a UK passport until 18, but you need to apply after 18 for citizenship.
You can apply for a UK birth certificate before they are 18, but it's a different government agency, not cheap.
Strange system, all about the money.

----------


## armstrong

> Still waiting to hear back what exactly thy need...


turns out they wanted more documents from my countersignatory.    I knew I should have gone for a Brit but they did say countersignatrys from commonwealth countries was fine.

----------


## Neep

> Originally Posted by armstrong
> 
> Still waiting to hear back what exactly thy need...
> 
> 
> turns out they wanted more documents from my countersignatory.    I knew I should have gone for a Brit but they did say countersignatrys from commonwealth countries was fine.


Hope that is the end of the queries and it will be winging its way to you. 

As for my application, they have deducted the money already but haven't heard anything back from VFS. Will post again once i have got it.

----------


## Kurgen

On a slightly different note, my sons UK passport ran out a year ago, anyone know what the crack is to get a new one?

He's now 7 years old, btw.

Cheers

----------


## Neep

> On a slightly different note, my sons UK passport ran out a year ago, anyone know what the crack is to get a new one?
> 
> He's now 7 years old, btw.
> 
> Cheers


Have a look at the link to the UK Gov website in my post. 

https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports

From there you can go through the steps to see what you need to do but basically its the same as applying for a new one from what i can see. 

You will need the forms and have to book an appointment at Trendy. The only difference is that as part of your supporting evidence you will be able to supply his old UK passport.

----------


## Neep

Update.

I received the email to go and collect my sons passport on the 26th of August. Just under 2 weeks after submitting the application. Not bad at all.

----------


## armstrong

> I received the email to go and collect my sons passport on the 26th of August. Just under 2 weeks after submitting the application. Not bad at all.


nice one.   they wanted even more documents from my wife.  thai birth certificate translated and verified (for a British passport!?).   Took us a week to do that so I guess we'll be waiting a fair while longer...  

30 June we applied and all our documents were accepted by the BKK British passports retards on that day.  I'd like to say I'm surprised..

----------


## Dapper

My daughters passport was processed in similair time. Great work on behalf of the home office. Cheers.

----------


## dirk diggler

Great help Neep, thanks for taking the time to post this.

Have you done anything before this application such as registering your son with the British Government or anything like that?

----------


## wasabi

A child's British passport is for 5 years, I got a text message on My mobile phone this week from 
HM Passport 
" Your child's 5 year passport will expire within 3 months. Renew it now and time left on the existing passport will be added to the new one. Apply now"

Good service, We needed the reminder as 5 years flies by.

----------


## slimboyfat

Does anyone know if the translations of Thai documents need to be certified by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (or similar) to be acceptable to the UK Passport Office?
Thanks

----------


## armstrong

> Does anyone know if the translations of Thai documents need to be certified by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (or similar) to be acceptable to the UK Passport Office? Thanks


from what i remember they just have to be certified by a 'trusted' translation place.

I think w went to Chula(?) and used the translation shop downstairs in the Trendy building...

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by slimboyfat
> 
> Does anyone know if the translations of Thai documents need to be certified by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (or similar) to be acceptable to the UK Passport Office? Thanks
> 
> 
> from what i remember they just have to be certified by a 'trusted' translation place.
> 
> I think w went to Chula(?) and used the translation shop downstairs in the Trendy building...


Hmmm ok thanks. I've had all the translations done in Singapore cos thats where I live, but I'm going to apply for my daughter's UK passport in Bangkok otherwise I have to send lots of important documents by post which I want to avoid.
Some translations I have had certified by the Thai Embassy in Singapore (marriage cert, daughter's birth cert but others like the house book translation have only been certified by the Singapore translator- ( a Thai national who is an interpreter here in the law courts and such)).

Interesting that you mention that they demanded your wife's birth cert, as mine doesn't have one - her mum lost it and the local amphur doesn''t have a copy either (that old chestnut about a fire some time ago in the records room). The amphur have provided a letter of Thai identity which I have had translated and certified by the Thai embassy in Singapore so I hope that will suffice....

----------


## Seekingasylum

As I recall from my own experience the translation has to be authenticated by a company seal of some sort, thus providing some reasonable confirmation the company is a responsible, registered outfit with a modicum of integrity. Getting some chap to do it as an aside to his main occupation sans certification might not do it.

----------


## Norton

> As I recall from my own experience the translation has to be authenticated by a company seal of some sort, thus providing some reasonable confirmation the company is a responsible, registered outfit


Was involved helping the widow of a Brit friend get documents translated for submittal to UK. 

Had the documents translated by a translator certified by Ministry of Foreign Affairs. Once translated still had to go to Ministry of Foreign Affairs to have stamped.

Not related to passport so may not apply here.

----------


## Amanda wong

great info

----------


## slimboyfat

Applied for my daughters passport on 25th October.
Just received the email today that the passport is ready for collection.
Less than 2 weeks. Not bad......

----------


## Neep

Hi Dirk, 

I didn't register the birth with the UK government. It seemed pointless to me because you can apply for the passport without it. If it was required to get a passport i would have. 

I appreciate you posted a long time ago so you may have already gone about it. 

I hardly log in here now but i came back to the thread because i'm applying for my youngest's passport now. 

From what i can see the process remains the same. I haven't noticed any big changes in the requirements from reading the UKGOV site and going through the supporting documents. 

I'll post again once we have the passport and give a bit of an update.

----------


## jabir

Been through the process a few times including recently, it's straightforward, you give them the papers they want and they give you what you want, no serious changes other than passports seem to appear quicker than a few years ago.

----------


## Neep

Got the passport back in 10 days!

Had a very straight forward application, I was out of there in no time. Then got the shout to pick it up 10 days later. Pretty good considering it was sent to the UK and back. 

The wife's visa was smoother than expected too. I opted to pay the 3 to 5 day decision fee so we would get it back more quickly. Got it back 3 days later with visa. 

As you say jabir give them the documents and you get what you want back.

----------

